# What is this sound?



## soile6661 (Aug 2, 2013)

hey, my hedgehog always does this sound when i pick him up, and i wonder what does that mean? here's a video of it, you have to turn the volume up to really hear it..
http://www.4shared.com/video/eLSbK-PT/VIDEO0055.html


----------



## Ls1camaro1313 (Jun 12, 2013)

I cant hear the sound, but if he is pricking up while he is making the sound (the sound is probably a huffing/hissing type of a noise), he is probably just cranky. Start handling him more so he gets used to you =) you'll see it won't be as bad as time goes on.


----------



## soile6661 (Aug 2, 2013)

nah, he doesn't hiss when being picked up, it's a very quiet sounds he makes, to me it sounds like he's feeling comfortable so i thought somebody could know more haha..i probably took a bad video


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

If it's like a really breathy whistle, that's a happy-exploring noise!


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

It does sound like a happy, chirping noise, hahaha. Which is strange cause he is huffed up. Maybe he is having a really nice dream every time you pick him up?


----------

